# Guilly suit making supplies



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get supplies to make guilly suits - on line companies perfered

thanks


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=21946

Check that


----------

